# Schwinn Paramount?



## dave429 (Aug 10, 2021)

Just picked up this bike from a yard sale last week. Figured it was a decent bike because of the Shimano 105 components and campagnolo dropouts. Also it’s a 22” frame which is the size I ride. Has a Columbus sticker on it but no other decals. Possibly a repaint. The serial on the bottom bracket is hard to read. My first though was Schwinn Paramount but the top of the seat stays do not look correct. Also reinforcements behind the fork at the fork crown look different than I’ve seen. I’m including some pictures. Looking for advice if it’s a paramount and year or if it’s something else what it could be. Thanks!


----------



## juvela (Aug 10, 2021)

-----

frame bits are Cinelli investment cast items:

crown

seat stay bridge

chain stay bridge

seat stay plugs

---

these pieces are available to all so do not indicate a manufacturer

---

bottom bracket thread is marked on cups; are you able to read it?

if italian it is likely, but not automatically, an italian produced machine

if BSC/ISO it might be a U.S. produced frameset

---

if frame features are all taken to be original it looks to be mid-1980's time

since it is a respray we do not know if all of the frame features are original to the cycle...it could have received some reworking prior to present respray...

---

photos -

you provide seven non-drive side images but not a single drive side image of the complete cycle

-----


----------



## dave429 (Aug 10, 2021)

@juvela Thanks for a the great info! I can’t believe I didn’t take a drive side photo. I will try and see if I can make out any of the writing under the bottom bracket. I will also get some more pictures tomorrow in the daylight and post them up. Thanks!


----------



## dave429 (Aug 10, 2021)

Btw: I’m going to get rid of the aero/tri bars and but regular drop handlebars on it. I think it will make a nice rider.


----------



## dave429 (Aug 11, 2021)

Here are some pictures of the drive side of the bike. Bottom bracket looks to be stamped 
R N C 008 ? There is also 56 stamped into the rear dropout which I assume is the size.


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Aug 11, 2021)

The cast brake bridge and fork crown looks like Trek from early 80's, Schwinn Paramount never used concave stay caps. Looks like is was a good second-tier bike in the day.


----------



## sworley (Aug 11, 2021)

Vicious Cycle said:


> The cast brake bridge and fork crown looks like Trek from early 80's, Schwinn Paramount never used concave stay caps. Looks like is was a good second-tier bike in the day.



Good eye! Agreed. I am working on refurbing a 1985 Trek 720 right now and the brake bridge looks just like that. Same with the little rear derailleur cable hanger. This might be a 560 or something from their road racer line.


----------



## dave429 (Aug 11, 2021)

I thought it might be trek as well but thought the top of the seat stays would say trek on them. Plus the serial number is kind of vague. Maybe the early treks didn’t have trek stamped into them? The chain stay on the drive side is also chrome. Did any trek models have chrome chain stays?


----------



## juvela (Aug 12, 2021)

-----

thank you for these additional images

the single chrome chainstay is something sometimes seen on BIEMMEZETA (BMZ) contract builds

you have yet to report as to what the frame's threading is...


-----


----------



## dave429 (Aug 12, 2021)

@juvela The bottom bracket says Japan and 36x24T


----------



## juvela (Aug 12, 2021)

dave429 said:


> @juvela The bottom bracket says Japan and 36x24T




-----

thank you

this should eliminate Wiscoland as a possible locus of nativity

frame appears "quality production"  & not "artisanal"

one possibility you might wish to explore, if only to eliminate it from consideration, is that the frame may have been contract manufactured for a U.S. reseller

two names you might wish to investigate in this regard are Performance and PAB - Palo Alto Bcycle

unfortunately for your researches it shows no specific detail associated with a particular name

unable to make any guesses as to possible maker or nominal brand

---

keep in mind also that an Italian dimension shell does not necessarily indicate an Italian origin cycle/frameset, as Italian dimension cycles and framesets have been produced as well in Belgium and in Mexico


-----


----------



## dave429 (Aug 12, 2021)

@juvela Thanks for all of the info. I’m going to keep searching for what it is. In the meantime I’m going to get it to my liking and ride the heck out of it. Thanks again! I’ll keep you posted if I find anymore clues.


----------



## juvela (Aug 12, 2021)

-----

one thing forgot to mention earlier is the joinery of the taper tubes to the frame ends

there are different techniques/details as to how this is done which can be helpful clues for ruling in or out specific identification candidates

if you look at some frames online this would be one spot to check to see how it compares with the subject frame...






-----


----------



## dave429 (Aug 12, 2021)

@juvela Thanks, I appreciate the extra tidbit!


----------



## olderthandirt (Nov 20, 2021)

decent bike most likely built for someone  middle of the road components but its not a paramount


----------

